# Working on the Race Across America Media Crew



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*I'm in Flagstaff AZ, headed for Durango, CO. We spent the day chasing Race Across America leader Jure Robic through Arizona. He's on track to break the record! We may make it to Annapolis in a total of 8 days...or less!*


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Big-foot said:


> *I'm in Flagstaff AZ, headed for Durango, CO. We spent the day chasing Race Across America leader Jure Robic through Arizona. He's on track to break the record! We may make it to Annapolis in a total of 8 days...or less!*


How many hours do they sleep each day? Do they only sleep at night, or do they just crash out whenever they feel like it is necessary?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow! How did I miss that the RAAM has started!!!!???!?!?!

Sure it's not Euro-Pro but it's one of the coolest (hottest? definitely toughest) races around, IMO.


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Robic is a monster -- he's won it like 5 times? Let us know when he starts singing Slovenian war songs.

There's a great interview with him and others re: RAAM on the Radiolab program on "Limits."

http://www.wnyc.org/shows/radiolab/

The RAAM stuff starts about 15 or so minutes in, but listen to the whole thing.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*That depends...*



rydbyk said:


> How many hours do they sleep each day? Do they only sleep at night, or do they just crash out whenever they feel like it is necessary?


The top contenders get about 2-3 hours per 24 hour period. The rest get a bit more. Rare is the RAAM racer who gets more than 4 hours per day. Friday morning Robic got two hours straight, the first time in 7 RAAM that he's gotten that much shut-eye all at once.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Mooching wi-fi in Colorado*

I'm in Trinidad, Colorado. I just did an interview with Robic's crew chief, much of that will be featured on tomorrow morning's Velo News RAAM report. The one race that I haven't seen since Arizona is the women's leader Barbara Buatois. This little recumbent-riding French woman is flat hauling! The women started one day ahead of the men, but usually the male leader has passed all the women by now. Robic will likely get by her sometime this evening. I'm going to try to be there when he passes her.

Don't tell Mrs. Bigfoot, but now I'm off to go chase a little French lady!

Bigfoot


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think that's the first 'bent rider I've seen without a beard.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the 2 DVDs of the RAAM and man, I don't know how they do it. I keep watching them to give me some incentive.:thumbsup:


----------



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

Wasn't Von or somebody from the lounge supposed to participate?

It would be neat to hear how she's doing.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Is that duct tape all over her stem?


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Infini said:


> Is that duct tape all over her stem?


There was an accident early in the race - something to do with the support van and the bike. The bike was a bit busted up. 

Barbara Buatois holds the record as the fastest woman on the planet - 75 or so mph in a fully faired recumbent. The video is on youtube.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Nuther Robic pic*

A few hours ago in eastern Colorado.

Bigfoot


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Pit Crew*

Barbara Buatois' crew attends to her bike early Sunday morning in Walsh, Kansas.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*S'more Pics*

We're nearing Annapolis. The first 8-rider team will finish early tomorrow morning. Jure Robic will finish mid-day.

Bigfoot


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Womens Winner Barbara Buatois*

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" images="" smilies="" redface.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Embarrassment" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" images="" smilies="" redface.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Embarrassment" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" images="" smilies="" redface.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Embarrassment" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" images="" smilies="" redface.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Embarrassment" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype>Thoughout her race-winning 3000 mile ride across the US<st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1></st1></st1:country-region> observers and fans talked of how recumbent racer Barbara Buatois looked as if she were out for a Sunday ride. And aside from appearing a bit darker than she did in <st1:city w:st="on">Oceanside</st1:city>, <st1:state w:st="on">CA</st1:state>, she still looked much the same as she crossed the finish line in <st1><st1:city w:st="on">Annapolis</st1:city>, <st1:state w:st="on">MD</st1:state></st1> on Sunday, finishing in a time of 11 days, 19 hours and 48 minutes with an average speed of 10.59 miles an hour. That speed is a bit less that the 75.4 miles an hour streamlined recumbent record she set last year at <st1:city w:st="on">Battle Mountain</st1:city>, <st1:state w:st="on">NV</st1:state>, or the 52.20 mile an hour average she kept in setting the enclosed recumbent hour record at the Ford Automotive Test Track in <st1:city w:st="on"><st1>Detroit</st1></st1:city>.
<o></o>
And speaking of enclosed recumbents, during her podium interview in <st1:city w:st="on"><st1>Annapolis</st1></st1:city> on Sunday, her crew chief *Julius Makuch said *“She might try RAAM one day on a fully-faired bicycle. She will be back probably, but we don’t know if it will be next year, maybe 2012,” Buatois, who speaks virtually no English, nodded enthusiastically during that statement.
<o></o>
Makuch said of Buatois condition,“She’s okay, she’s great. It’s probably because of the laydown position of the bicycle, she is fine,” but a taped left ankle hinted otherwise, “Tendonitis, it started yesterday (Saturday),” Makuch explained, “Yesterday was a tough day for her, with the heat and the climbing. It was the most difficult day.” 
<o></o>
Aside from some struggles on her next-to-last day, the only other problem that Buatois encountered according to Makuch, was on the first day, on the “Glass Elevator,” the 3000-foot descent down to the desert floor in Borrego Springs, “We had a technical on the downhill—the carbon fiber rim, with the braking and the heat it got a bulge and after that we put aluminum rim.”
<o></o>
Early on it was noted that Buatois’ crew was the picture of efficiency. Each pit-stop was choreographed with no wasted effort or seconds, “It was a new crew for RAAM,” Makuch explained, “So we practice for ten days in <st1:city w:st="on"><st1>Palm Springs</st1></st1:city>. Just two hours a day but in the RAAM configuration with the follow vehicle. We practiced the stops and hand-ups.” 
<o></o>
It was during those practice sessions that it was realized that with a low-seated recumbent racer and a high-seated support vehicle, the driver could not see the rider when the vehicle was pulled alongside for hand-ups. An effective solution was found by using a small camera and screen of the type used in RVs for backing up.
<o></o>
The Palm Springs sessions were also about the heat, “It was really important to acclimate so that she could get passed the desert without any problems, Makuch said, “We tested special UV protective clothing that we used in the desert—she passed the desert without any sunburn or anything. No sunburn, she has some color, yes, sunburn no.”
<o></o>
With her having such a fresh appearance and seemingly a reserve of energy, it was joked that perhaps she’d like to turn around and ride back to <st1:city w:st="on"><st1>Oceanside</st1></st1:city>. She laughed at the suggestion and said through Makuch, “She has to be back to work next week. There’s not quite enough time.”
<o></o>
Positions have changed behind Buatois. Eighteen hours behind is Italian Sabrina Bianchi, who overtook South African Michele Santilhano some time on Saturday. Just over an hour separates the two in this battle for second. Both are expected to arrive some time on Monday morning. 
<o>
</o>


----------

